# Vasodilator -  Great stuff!!!



## vip0 (Jun 23, 2011)

So impressed with synthelator! Gave it a "shot"  1 hr before going out the beach. An hour later couldn't believe my eyes, all my veins were popped out, especially on my arms and abs. Great stuff to draw attention on the beach.:love1:


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 23, 2011)

Agree, this vasodilator is from another world. The extreme vascularity happens as the oxygen is getting sucked up into the veins. You will have to be cautious though and inject a minimum dosage in order to prevent  hyperventilation  or  the  passing out. How much did you use by the way?


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 24, 2011)

*Synthelator!*

Excellent product! Definitely should receive more discussion then it does!


----------



## vip0 (Jun 25, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> Agree, this vasodilator is from another world. The extreme vascularity happens as the oxygen is getting sucked up into the veins. You will have to be cautious though and inject a minimum dosage in order to prevent  hyperventilation  or  the  passing out. How much did you use by the way?



I was aware of that Danny. I only injected 5ml, half of men's recommended dosage, which was perfect.:yeahthat:


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 25, 2011)

vip0 said:


> So impressed with synthelator! Gave it a "shot"  1 hr before going out the beach. An hour later couldn't believe my eyes, all my veins were popped out, especially on my arms and abs. Great stuff to draw attention on the beach.:love1:



We have had great success with it too.


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> Agree, this vasodilator is from another world. The extreme vascularity happens as the oxygen is getting sucked up into the veins. You will have to be cautious though and inject a minimum dosage in order to prevent  hyperventilation  or  the  passing out. How much did you use by the way?



Good point! Always start out low, to see what works best for the individual.


----------

